# Caliph - healing my borken heart (and others)



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

*22/10/10*
We had the dressage training with Laava quite laite. She was amazing. I didn't expect he to be so good today. Really happy.
I also visited Caliph in the pasture. He's a cuite out there. Comes to say hello when I call. I think he actually hopes to get somthing good. Which he always will 

*23/10/10*
I let a little girl to borrow Laava for jumping today. I wan her to compite with her. It's her firt show with a big horse. She is actually a pony rider. They looked good togeather. 
My instructor gave me a chance to ride her own horse Grenada Iberia. I have never ever had good relationship with mares. They just seem not to like me. But Gre was perfect. She's absolutly amazing! The way how freely she moved or how powerfully her back end moved was incredible. 

And Caliph had his first lunging training after a long time. He was better than I hoped. Left side was well balanced and he tried to concentrate on my signals. We have a little problem wiht halts. He turnes his face inside the round. But that is somthing to work next time. Right side was a bit problematic. He had difficultys finding his balance. We only did about 5 minutes after I saw his trot is turning better. 
He was quite happy to get back out with his friends. I understand him, he's not used to work yet


----------

